# Post leanmaxxing results bros



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 10, 2019)

Specifically from 20-25% bf to 8-12%.

I looked at some child hood pics of my and my face was triangular. My cheeks go a little past my zygos know and I think it's fat.


----------



## Luke LLL (Sep 10, 2019)

15-16 bf to 13 percent


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 10, 2019)

nelson said:


> View attachment 110216
> View attachment 110217
> 
> 15-16 bf to 13 percent


Damn even at medium body fat your face was kind of bloated. Lifefuel ngl


----------



## Luke LLL (Sep 10, 2019)

Dope said:


> Damn even at medium body fat your face was kind of bloated. Lifefuel ngl


I ate very high carbs about 1 year ago


----------



## Heirio (Sep 10, 2019)

Here you go bro


----------



## LowTierNormie (Sep 11, 2019)

Heirio said:


> Here you go bro
> 
> View attachment 110227
> 
> ...


Life fuel


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Sep 11, 2019)

Dope said:


> Specifically from 20-25% bf to 8-12%.
> 
> I looked at some child hood pics of my and my face was triangular. My cheeks go a little past my zygos know and I think it's fat.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Sep 11, 2019)

From invisible to invisible


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Sep 11, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> From invisible to invisible


He was more visible before


----------



## middayshowers (Sep 11, 2019)

Heirio said:


> Here you go bro
> 
> View attachment 110227
> 
> ...


did 3rd guy get any cosmetic surgery? that's an ascension


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Sep 11, 2019)

middayshowers said:


> did 3rd guy get any cosmetic surgery? that's an ascension


@Zyros


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 11, 2019)

Heirio said:


> Here you go bro
> 
> View attachment 110227
> 
> ...


@itsOVER looks like a different human being while lean.


----------



## StoicNihilist (Sep 11, 2019)

Not mine, but this is a pic I look at for motivation.


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Sep 11, 2019)

Dope said:


> Damn even at medium body fat your face was kind of bloated. Lifefuel ngl


Tbh most people look a bit bloated around that bf%. 
~12/13% is when shit gets good


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 11, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> Tbh most people look a bit bloated around that bf%.
> ~12/13% is when shit gets good


If I build more muscle will I be able to eat more at low bodyfat? I literally cannot eat below 1600 or I end up feeling like shit during track.


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Sep 11, 2019)

Dope said:


> If I build more muscle will I be able to eat more at low bodyfat? I literally cannot eat below 1600 or I end up feeling like shit during track.


In theory yes. if you build more muscle, your bw goes up, your maintance calories goes up and you can eat more to stay in a caloric deficit. 
You can't really go wrong with weight lifting and cardio on top of it


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 11, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> In theory yes. if you build more muscle, your bw goes up, your maintance calories goes up and you can eat more to stay in a caloric deficit.
> You can't really go wrong with weight lifting and cardio on top of it


like it's a good thing doing lift + cardio : they told me like it's over for cardio


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Sep 11, 2019)

streege said:


> like it's a good thing doing lift + cardio : they told me like it's over for cardio


If you don't realise that lifting + weights helps you keep to your dieting cals, then idk


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 11, 2019)

TubOfLard said:


> In theory yes. if you build more muscle, your bw goes up, your maintance calories goes up and you can eat more to stay in a caloric deficit.
> You can't really go wrong with weight lifting and cardio on top of it


would going from 14-15%bf to 12-13% make much of a difference in face bloat?


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Sep 11, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> would going from 14-15%bf to 12-13% make much of a difference in face bloat?


Yeh it should be noticeable, more so than than say 20—->18 

As you reach 15-18% bf, is when you realise if you’re good looking or not. 10-12% is when you max out your potential regarding bf%. Anything in between is I guess middle ground


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 11, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> would going from 14-15%bf to 12-13% make much of a difference in face bloat?











You can have literal God-tier bones and not even realise it if you're not lean, but he was still handsome regardless. Morph some candids of the top male models to take away the hollow cheeks and jaw definition and watch them drop down to low-tier Chads and Chadlites.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 11, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 110668
> View attachment 110667
> 
> 
> You can have literal God-tier bones and not even realise it if you're not lean, but he was still handsome regardless. Morph some candids of the top male models to take away the hollow cheeks and jaw definition and watch them drop down to low-tier Chads and Chadlites.



please tell me i have below that fat, something similar or i'll rope. 😢


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 11, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 110668
> View attachment 110667
> 
> 
> You can have literal God-tier bones and not even realise it if you're not lean, but he was still handsome regardless. Morph some candids of the top male models to take away the hollow cheeks and jaw definition and watch them drop down to low-tier Chads and Chadlites.



holy fuarkkkk what bf is he exactly in that left pic?Massive improvement. You can tell he had good bones underneath before though so ogre for me


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 11, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> holy fuarkkkk what bf is he exactly in that left pic?Massive improvement. You can tell he had good bones underneath before though so ogre for me


I'm guessing mid to high teens. If low body fat wasn't crucial you wouldn't have all the fuss about models being too skinny and the agencies telling models to lose weight all the time.

Alledgedly O'Pry was an unremarkable-looking kid all the way through childhood. It wasn't until he got very ill and lost loads of weight that he got approached for modelling.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 11, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I'm guessing mid to high teens. If low body fat wasn't crucial you wouldn't have all the fuss about models being too skinny and the agencies telling models to lose weight all the time.
> 
> Alledgedly O'Pry was an unremarkable-looking kid all the way through childhood. It wasn't until he got very ill and lost loads of weight that he got approached for modelling.



i just want to die since i always was a fucking massive guy.
what a beautiful surprise it has to be, to have massive bones below that fat, and knowing that you'r model tier !


----------



## Mateusz74 (Sep 11, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I'm guessing mid to high teens. If low body fat wasn't crucial you wouldn't have all the fuss about models being too skinny and the agencies telling models to lose weight all the time.
> 
> Alledgedly O'Pry was an unremarkable-looking kid all the way through childhood. It wasn't until he got very ill and lost loads of weight that he got approached for modelling.


Miro was never fat tbh but I think in some of his pics where he looks fat he’s like 12-15%


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 11, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> Miro was never fat tbh but I think in some of his pics where he looks fat he’s like 12-15%


A lot of it's probably the professional lighting also, but yeah that 10-12% range really is the place to be.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 11, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> A lot of it's probably the professional lighting also, but yeah that 10-12% range really is the place to be.



does having 30/100 bf means having the same bf in the face ? I mean in my case i'm in 30/100 bf overall, but compared to other people, my face should be more "fat", imo.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 11, 2019)

streege said:


> does having 30/100 bf means having the same bf in the face ? I mean in my case i'm in 30/100 bf overall, but compared to other people, my face should be more "fat", imo.


30 percent seems a bit high.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 11, 2019)

streege said:


> does having 30/100 bf means having the same bf in the face ? I mean in my case i'm in 30/100 bf overall, but compared to other people, my face should be more "fat", imo.


Your face looks lean for 30%, yeah. Probably means you have good fat storage genetics.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 11, 2019)

Dope said:


> 30 percent seems a bit high.



won't show you my body but i'm closer to 35/100 bf than 25/100


Alarico8 said:


> Your face looks lean for 30%, yeah. Probably means you have good fat storage genetics.



is it a good thing, or does it mean i'm close to my maximum potential even with quite high bf - 20/100 for example ?


----------



## Mateusz74 (Sep 11, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Your face looks lean for 30%, yeah. Probably means you have good fat storage genetics.


Is it normal to have more fat on one side of the face? My right side of the face stores a bit more fat


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 11, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> Is it normal to have more fat on one side of the face? My right side of the face stores a bit more fat


I think it's just the bones.
I have a similar thing as well, but after a lot of analyzing, I realized my chin was causing the assymetry.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 11, 2019)

streege said:


> is it a good thing, or does it mean i'm close to my maximum potential even with quite high bf - 20/100 for example ?


It's a good thing. It means you're closer to your potential than the average person and will look leaner sooner, but also means that you're able to get away with the occasional binges and the bulking and so on.


----------



## Mateusz74 (Sep 11, 2019)

Dope said:


> I think it's just the bones.
> I have a similar thing as well, but after a lot of analyzing, I realized my chin was causing the assymetry.


It’s the malar fat area in my case


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 11, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> Is it normal to have more fat on one side of the face? My right side of the face stores a bit more fat


I'm not sure if it's actually because of a fat imbalance but I always feel the same, that one side looks a lot more puffy and the ogee curve less defined.


----------



## Mateusz74 (Sep 11, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I'm not sure if it's actually because of a fat imbalance but I always feel the same, that one side looks a lot more puffy and the ogee curve less defined.


Exactly. The side with more fat has a less prominent ogee curve


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 11, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> Exactly. The side with more fat has a less prominent ogee curve


Whether it's caused by bone or caused by fat, I don't imagine it's something that actually matters. Everyone has a stronger side.


----------



## Mateusz74 (Sep 11, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Whether it's caused by bone or caused by fat, I don't imagine it's something that actually matters. Everyone has a stronger side.






I agree. Btw Is this just lighting or does he have Asymmetry in the zygos?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 11, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> View attachment 110687
> I agree. Btw Is this just lighting or does he have Asymmetry in the zygos?


Yeah there's asymmetry. His right side is higher and his left side looks to have more mass.


----------



## Mateusz74 (Sep 11, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Yeah there's asymmetry. His right side is higher and his left side looks to have more mass.


Now cover his face with fat and one side will look more puffy right? Or maybe it’s just fat storage genetics. His zygo mass looks insane though


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Sep 11, 2019)

Mateusz74 said:


> Now cover his face with fat and one side will look more puffy right? Or maybe it’s just fat storage genetics. His zygo mass looks insane though


Yeah, one side would look puffier. You'd get a similar effect from an asymmetrical chin or having the palate shifted ever so slightly to one side.


----------

